# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Những quán cà phê tái hiện không gian Hà Nội ở Sài Gòn

## hantt.163

*Nét cổ kính, rêu phong của những góc phố, những dãy nhà xưa rất Hà Nội của quán khiến những đứa con xa quê chạnh lòng.*

*Cà phê Le Gout*







Là đứa con tinh thần của nhà thiết kế Tiến Lợi, Le Gout được thiết kế để tạo ra một cuộc dạo chơi ngắn khá thú vị cho bất kỳ ai đến quán.
Khởi đầu cho hành trình ấy là không gian phòng lạnh dễ chịu, tông màu trầm ấm cổ kính gợi nhớ về Hà Nội với những ngõ nhỏ, những căn phòng tinh tế bậc nhất của các đại gia Hà thành. Tiếp đến là khoảng trời đầy nắng, cây và gió cho một chiều thả bước trên phố, ngắm lá vàng, hít căng lồng ngực hương cốm thoang thoảng.
Đó còn là cảm giác thân quen đến từ những món ăn đơn giản nhưng gợi về tuổi thơ với những buổi trưa dang nắng bắt cua trên đồng, những chiều cắp rổ hái rau. Cuối cùng là những giây phút thả mình trên ghế, nhấm nháp món nước yêu thích, lắng nghe  những tình khúc về Hà Nội hay chìm trong những tác phẩm nổi tiếng, những tiểu phẩm nhỏ đầy ắp tiếng cười.

_Địa chỉ: Cà Phê Le Gout, 74/14 Trương Quốc Dung, P. 10, Q. Phú Nhuận, TP.HCM.
_
*Cà phê Acoustic 90* 







Trên tường bên ngoài quán là những bức tranh tái hiện những nét duyên rất riêng, rất Hà Nội, mang đến cho bạn cảm giác háo hức xen lẫn chơi vơi và hoài niệm. Trong khi đó, không gian phố cổ lại hiện diện trên tất cả các bức tường, trần, khung nhà, được nhấn nhá cùng màu gỗ mộc của những bộ bàn ghế ngồi bệt, của hương gỗ thoang thoảng trong quán khiến cảm xúc ấy tràn đầy và tha thiết hơn.
Trong không gian ấm áp và dễ chịu ấy, thoảng hoặc một tiếng rao vọng từ xa, tiếng xe máy dậm thêm ga, tiếng cười nói xôn xao hay chỉ một làn gió thổi ngang cũng khiến người con xa quê  đăm đăm nỗi nhớ.

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Acoustic 90, 90 Tôn Thất Tùng, P.Bến Thành, Q.1, TP.HCM 
_*>>Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán cà phê Acoustic 90*

*Cà phê Mộc*







Ngôi nhà cổ Mộc mang đậm dấu ấn của kinh đô ngàn năm thanh bình, cổ kính với ngói âm dương vốn đỏ thẫm phủ lên mình một lớp rêu mờ. Nhà có nhiều gian, mỗi gian có một phong thái riêng với gam màu đỏ và nâu, những bức tranh theo trường phái cổ điển. Bên cạnh dấu ấn kinh đô, Mộc còn lý thú với điểm nhấn gỗ, nguyên liệu tạo nên những con mắt của căn nhà, vật liệu chủ đạo trong nội thất, những cầu thang hẹp và màu xanh của cây cối, của con đường nhỏ dẫn vào quán.

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Mộc, số 143/10A Ung Văn Khiêm, P. 25, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM
>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán cà phê Mộc
_
*Cà phê Cacophony*









Cacophony có 3 tầng với 3 phong cách khác nhau. Tầng một đơn giản với gam màu ấm nóng, song lại cực kỳ ấn tượng với các loại nhạc cụ cho một đêm rock sôi động cuồng nhiệt. Tầng hai là Sài Gòn hiện tại và quá khứ qua những bức ảnh trắng đen, những bộ ghế sofa cầu kỳ, những bức tường gạch thô ấm áp.
Nổi bật và được nhiều người lựa chọn nhất là tầng ba với không gian 3D được tạo nên từ những trụ đèn đường, bảng tên đường, những mảng tường sơn cũ kỹ, những mảng tường đã bong tróc, những ô cửa mục, mái ngói riêu phong, những chuồng cu trên cao, những chỗ ngồi sát đất giống như những quán cóc ở góc phố Hà Nội...

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Cacophony, 57H Tú Xương, P. 7, Q. 3, TP.HCM
>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán cà phê Cacophony
__Theo: zing

_Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn - cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## phuthuy

không gian âm cúng tuyệt quá

----------


## rose

_Quán Cacophony đậm chất HN xưa nhất_

----------


## khanhszin

nhìn cổ điển thế nhỉ

----------


## tranquan3491

Trông cổ điển và ấm cúng  :Smile:

----------


## littlegirl

giống HN xưa thật đấy

----------


## Mituot

tuyệt vời  :love struck: 
ai người HN có thể đến đây đỡ nhớ Hn  :cuoi1:

----------

